# Is melt point test toatlly mandatory?



## antelope07 (Aug 28, 2005)

The title says it.. if I process my powder with estrogen solubulizer, like 4 times, should i be worried about estrogen or mg/ml accuracy? 
Ant


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 28, 2005)

First it's totally. Second I had not the foggiest clue to answere your ?. Mudge or Lam can answere it. 

Tough


----------

